# Czech/WGWL pedigree?



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Any thoughts on this cross? What to expect from this mix of lines? Any dogs in the pedigree that stand out in any way?

Line-breeding for the progency of EX Sharon Favory Cross and Orka Kvero


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

*thoughts on this pedigree?*



LuvWorkingGSDs said:


> Any thoughts on this cross? What to expect from this mix of lines? Any dogs in the pedigree that stand out in any way?
> 
> Line-breeding for the progency of EX Sharon Favory Cross and Orka Kvero


:bump:

Any thoughts at all? Good or bad, I'll take it all please! :help:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Send a PM to Cliff (cliffson1) and ask him to comment. He will be able to help you.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is a nice pedigree for someone wanting to get a nice family dog to do sport. The better dogs will have great club/regional IPO potential, and should be fun to train. dogs through Nike and Babeta have history of producing dogs doing well in sport. You also have good nerves through these dogs. My primary concern would be more along health issues involving some of these dogs. The D litter Kvero has spotty Hip history, but you also have strong hip health through Aly Vordinsteinwald. There are other health concerns though.....if I was a person wanting a good pet to compete with, this could be the answer. I would pass on this litter for potential breeding stock.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

wow learn something new everyday i thought babeta also was good at producing police type dogs? A couple dogs i met with that dog in it were very serious but again who knows could just be a individual thing. 



For tom i see some are too prey driven sport monsters but then I see some serious K9's and great PP dogs so it is confusing with him. Ruth seems to be the one who brings in more aggression i was wondering? 


Not a fan of excessive prey drive, perfer good prey with strong aggression/defense solid nerve. Love to read your posts cliffson.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

cliffson1 said:


> This is a nice pedigree for someone wanting to get a nice family dog to do sport. The better dogs will have great club/regional IPO potential, and should be fun to train. dogs through Nike and Babeta have history of producing dogs doing well in sport. You also have good nerves through these dogs. My primary concern would be more along health issues involving some of these dogs. The D litter Kvero has spotty Hip history, but you also have strong hip health through Aly Vordinsteinwald. There are other health concerns though.....if I was a person wanting a good pet to compete with, this could be the answer. *I would pass on this litter for potential breeding stock.*


Now, now Cliff, you can't say things like this without giving an explanation! 

Just curious, what do you look for with regards to pedigree and genetics when choosing a dog for breeding stock? 
I suppose there are two facets to this: the dog itself and its genetic make up. 

e.g. The dog in front of you might be a super dog, so to speak, but due to the dog's genetic make up, it might not be a good candidate for breeding.
And the flip side is that the dog in front of you might be weak, but its pedigree is a who's who of past super dogs and primo genetic stock.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Babeta IS capable of producing police type dogs depending on who she is bred to....in this case is she bred to a police type or sport type? 
Like I said, there are some good working genetics in this pedigree, some really nice balanced working genes through dam lines, as for health, my concerns may be an over reaction, but I stand by them being a deal breaker for me.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the insight. I asked for a dog who would be good for sport work with solid nerves and it seems like I was matched up accordingly. I have no desire to breed, but want to understand the genetics behind my dog. The replies here give me to some things to look into.


----------

